
The Hunt for Algorithms That Drive Life on Earth - eljoujat
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/the-hunt-for-the-algorithms-that-drive-life-on-earth/
======
nefitty
"I regard intelligence as made up of tangible, mechanical and ultimately
understandable processes. We will understand the intelligence we put into
machines in the same way we understand the physics of explosives—that is, well
enough to be able to render their behavior predictable enough that in general
they don’t cause unintended damage."

This is the new representative quote for the word "hubris" in my brain.

~~~
jamesrcole
If you're going to present your judgement on it you could explain why you
think that

~~~
nefitty
I doubt the ability of intelligence researchers to ultimately retain
predictive capability of a self-correcting algorithm. If it is sufficiently
powerful enough to be considered able to learn, the complexity embodied in
even simple biological creatures shows the inherent inscrutable nature of
complex systems. I was stunned that Valiant seems to really believe a complex
learning-capable system would continue to remain under human control. Though I
am optimistic that we will continue increasing our capacity to control these
types of systems (the Human Genome Project blew everyone away with their rapid
advancements, so did Google's recent Go successes, etc), I am not so quick to
jump to the conclusion that we will remain dominant of them in perpetuity.

